# which detergent for my karcher?



## oxygenuk (Dec 22, 2007)

i have been using turtlewax wash and wax detergent lately for when i want to wash the car quickly as all you have to do is spray the detergent then jet wash off, a nice 5 min job, seems to do a nice job also, although a bit pricey

what other detergents are avaliable that are good value for money and also bring the car up in a nice shine?

also, whats the deal with detergent, when i put it in am i suppose to mix it with water, because ive just been using pure detergent in the detergent bottle lately, and the detergent level goes down quickly so i usually fill up the detergent bottle twice with 100% detergent (no water)

thanks!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

there are hundreds of products you can use, are you feeding the detrgent via the karcher foam bottle or in built container? if via an on board tank then the mixture feed is between 3-6% dependant upon machine.


----------



## oxygenuk (Dec 22, 2007)

the little bottle on the end of the karcher


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

that one will add mixture at 5-6% (see the karcher manual) , the machine has a flow rate of about 5.5l/min so in 2 mins you would have used a bucket of water (or thereabout) hence you can mix 30-60ml per detergent bottle full.
I would suggest trying the swarfega vehicle wash :thumb:


----------



## oxygenuk (Dec 22, 2007)

oh right

so sorry but im new to all this jet wash stuff, 5-6%? does that mean i add a tiny bit of water or a tiny bit of detergent and the rest of it being detergent or water?

bit confused, 30-60ml of detergent and the rest water? how much would you say that is, about quarter full?

where can i buy this swarfega stuff from, is it similar to what im using now? is it a detergent?

thanks, and sorry if i confuse you, i think ive even confused myself lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

5% or 1:20 is the ratio of detergent mix at the nozzle of the power washer.
I don't know how big the detergent container is on your machine (but you do) , what I am saying is that you need not fill it up with just shampoo, it can be diluted before pouring into the detergent tank.
swarfega vehicle wash is a gentle but effective car shampoo designed for use with domestic power washers
http://www.deb.co.uk/ukswarfega/documents/sw_Vehicle Cleaner.pdf

and can be purchased from the likes of focus diy or screwfix


----------

